# Direct Vent Question



## BeeTeeYou (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm interested in a Hearthstone Tudor Gas stove. The area where I would like to install the stove would require me to go up eight or ten feet then out through the sidewall. Is this possible with this stove?  Thanks for any Info.
                                                                                            Howie


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey, BeeTeeYou!

I'm interested in a Hearthstone Tudor Gas stove. The area where I would like to install the stove would require me to go up eight or ten feet then out through the sidewall. Is this possible with this stove?  Thanks for any Info.

I don't see why it wouldn't work the way you want to do it, 
but is there a reason you hafta go so high before going thru the wall?
IMHO, that amount of venting wouldn't be too aesthetically pleasing on the Tudor,
but what do I know?
If I had to run that much vent on the Tudor, I'd probably box it in to hide it...


----------



## BeeTeeYou (Apr 13, 2009)

The vent would end up on the side of the building where the snow slides off the roof so it has to be high off the ground. The building is kind of stuck in the side of a hill. So the first ten feet of wall is actually concrete and backfilled against. A foot or so higher I could go through conventional wood framing rather than core a large hole through the foundation. I too think that boxing the flu into the wall would work nice, especially  in a corner installation. It's a new build and I'm getting ready to do the sidewall this season. Would be nice to fit those vents in while that's happening. Here's a rendition of the building I made to help design it and another shot of my Buddy Russ getting ready to sink his teeth into some timber. See what I mean about the concrete walls? 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/reelkarma/Home.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/reelkarma/ReadytoGo.jpg


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Apr 13, 2009)

As long as the restrictors are set inthe right place, it would be fine. You can check out the install manual here:
http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/assets/files/document_library/Tudor8120Manual.pdf


----------



## stoveguy13 (Apr 15, 2009)

make sure you run that stove befor you box it in elbows can leak and i would not want to have to rip it all back down just to change an elbow but after you are sure it runs box away


----------



## BeeTeeYou (Apr 16, 2009)

Great Idea, I'll be having a Pro install the stoves when the time comes.. Get a better nights sleep knowing it was done right. Still looking at stoves. I'm looking at the Napoleon Castlemore now. They have a lot of detailed information about the flu specs. Looks like I might core through the concrete wall. Anybody know what size hole  I need for a 7"-4" tube? I do know enough to keep these vents high off the ground. Here's a pic of my Neighbors house after a few dustings. They have a direct vent. I'm sure they check on it all the time.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v141/reelkarma/Augman0027-1.jpg


----------



## stoveguy13 (Apr 16, 2009)

core a 8 inch or 9 inch hole it better to have some slop you can fill back in then to have someone trying to jam the pipe threw and crushing it.


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 17, 2009)

+1 for the 9"


----------

